# Smoke House Build Phase I



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

After doing a little research and settleing on a style of smokehouse, the build for the smokehouse is finally underway. As you can see in the pics, the firebox is a separate structure and the heat/smoke will be piped in via a 6 inch cast iron pipe. The firebox is lined with firebrick and the covered by rock/stone. The actual smokehouse itself is around 5 ft wide, 8 ft tall, 8ft long. I am eager to see if we will be able to maintain heat in that thing. Hope it all works out to plan if not I could use it as a sauna!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks Awesome


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty cool. Let us know how it goes. Good Luck.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Looks more like a cold smoke house,,,,*

rather than the smokers we see used today. Cold smoking is entirely different than hot smoking. Think of smoke bacon slabs, turkeys, and hams when thinking of cold smoking which is more a preservative than cooker.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I like


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

JWL said:


> rather than the smokers we see used today. Cold smoking is entirely different than hot smoking. Think of smoke bacon slabs, turkeys, and hams when thinking of cold smoking which is more a preservative than cooker.


Yea, I don't think you want heat nor will you have to worry about it with this setup. I love it! Our rule of thumb when making sausage, bacon, or jerky is never let the temperature get below freezing and never above 100 degrees. Perfect temp is in the 50's and dry-no humidity.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks awesome. I am still trying to figure out what I want to build. Some stuff I need cold smoked, some stuff hot.

A great book for curing meats and making sausages, etc.. is Charcuterie, by Michael Ruhlman. You can go to ruhlman.com and see some of his books. Pretty good blog.

Also, just got a book on smoking and smokehouses. Pretty neat stuff with a lot of designs and pics. It is called Meat Smoking and Smokehouse Design(by three brothers, the Marianski's.

Good luck with the smoker.

fangard


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. My dad has put alot of work into it so far so I hope it works out. I was thinking I could use it for dual purposes. The plans were based on old school cold smoking from up north. Plans call for burying the smoke pipe but that's mainly due to freezing temperatures up north. I know it will work for cold smoking but not sure about cooking. We will wait and see.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great... Good luck.


----------

